# Goat neck injury emergency! Help



## Heatherlb34 (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a small goat that's neck was stuck underneath a branch from a tree. Not sure how long she was like that, she was fine yesterday evening. Now she just lays and when you try to stand her up her neck curves back to her tail. What can I do??


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 15, 2018)

B vitamins!!!!  B complex if you cannot get any B12.  Injectable.  I would call vet!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 17, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------

